# Seat Covers



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All

I have a set of seat covers off my ex Chausson on a Ford chassis, they are in very good condition and are free to anyone that wants them. They are of a blue design which Chausson fitted to lots of vehicles.
We also have curtains and a new carpet plus carpets which I had made up, these are model specific, mine was a Welcome 74, I believe the replacement is the Welcome 84.

I also have the rather large dining table [like new]which slides just about all ways complete with the leg and base. This is not free, to buy from a dealer I would imagine you would have to pay around about 350 to 400 pounds, not looking for that amount just make me an offer, sensible please if you want it.

Ron


----------

